# Girls gotta fish too! Need pix for project (video update)



## bayoubetty (Apr 3, 2013)

Howdy y'all!  I am working on a personal fishing documentary about my first foray into jon boat tournament fishing.  So far we are five tournaments in and the season runs through September.  My goal is to finish in the top ten   I am currently in 10th place 

What I want to do in the credits of the film is have as many pictures of girls fishing and or holding up their catches. Daughters, grand daughters, wives, mothers, grandmothers, great grandmothers, ALL are welcome!  (Please keep the pictures tasteful y'all)
I will need to email you a talent release so I have permission to use your photograph.  If you are interested please email me at bayoubetty1@gmail.com
I hope the moderators allow this post as I'm not trying to advertise..just want to reach out to the girls who love fishing!

I think it would be great if you wanted to share the pictures in this thread too!! Because you know, girls have to get their FISH ON too!!!  Bass wishes, Jennifer


----------



## Ldgat (Apr 3, 2013)

Jenn,
  I took the wife bass fishing yesterday for the first time.  I will send you a pic of her largest.  I think that she is hooked now!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 3, 2013)

Love it!! Thx, D!!  Oh yeah, the pictures can have any kind of fish, not just my precious large mouths


----------



## BR400 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey Betty, BR200 and his girlfriend are fishing the ABA Couples in the SC division and they won the first one on Hartwell and were 2nd last Saturday on Russell. I will get him to e-mail you some of the pictures.


----------



## Snackdaddy66 (Apr 3, 2013)

I will send you a picture of my daughter (10 years old) holding a 32" red she caught with me in Jacksonville.  She is 14 and absolutely loves it.  We just moved to Georgia and I don't have access to a boat like I did in NC so I hope to find a way to get her out.


----------



## Snackdaddy66 (Apr 3, 2013)

*From this weekend with her "boy" friend.*

Not sure if picture will load...


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome young lady!  Can't wait to see the one with the redfish too!  Stick around on the gon and you'll make friends to fish with  There are loads of places to bank fish around here too!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 3, 2013)

BR400, that will be great!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 3, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> Love it!! Thx, D!!  Oh yeah, the pictures can have any kind of fish, not just my precious large mouths


If I can find some of them I'll get ya one or two of Candace


----------



## Snackdaddy66 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Red*

Here it is...


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 3, 2013)

Please do j seph!  And y'all please email me the photos at the greatest resolution setting you have!  In other words the bigger the picture the better!

That is a beautiful picture there Snacks!


----------



## Arnie Davis (Apr 3, 2013)

My youngest....


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 3, 2013)

I like it!!!!!!  She has her pose down! WTGG!


----------



## Jim Lee (Apr 3, 2013)

Here are a couple.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 3, 2013)

Mr. Lee, These are fantastic!!!!


----------



## mlhare (Apr 3, 2013)

Her very first....







Another...


----------



## ryork (Apr 3, 2013)

*Some Photos of My Youngest*

From a trip to the Hooch in Franklin on Monday


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 3, 2013)

So cute!!!  That's something special  mlhare!
Ryork, Awesome action shots  she's already holding her mouth right  Looks like an awesome trip, WTGG!


----------



## Goddard (Apr 3, 2013)

Here are some of my fishing buddy, Caroline.    She has been going since she was a baby and is now 8 and still loves it.


----------



## small_water_mulisha (Apr 3, 2013)

Three of my wife one of my sister


----------



## small_water_mulisha (Apr 3, 2013)

Another


----------



## small_water_mulisha (Apr 3, 2013)

Another of the wife


----------



## bass fishing firefighter (Apr 3, 2013)

*Fishing at the pond*

They have a blast when they go with me!!


----------



## Steve78 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is one of my daughter from a couple years ago


----------



## JarheadDad (Apr 3, 2013)

Your baby girl's grip on her fish Steve reminded me of my daughter so I went looking. Finally found the pic I was looking for from 12 years ago. If Lil Bit ever finds out I posted it I'll be in big trouble!


----------



## jerseycat9 (Apr 3, 2013)

I will throw up a few myself. My little buddy/partner in crime.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 4, 2013)

These pictures are so awesome y'all!!! I love them all and thank you for sending and posting!  Puts a HUGE smile on my face this morning!!!  Way to go gi rls!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 4, 2013)

Don't forget to email the pictures too y'all   bayoubetty1@gmail.com


----------



## Robert Eidson (Apr 4, 2013)

My better half ( Tina ) with a nice striper...


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is one of my wife with her PB largemouth


----------



## Cy Grajcar (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is mom with a big old spot, perch and of course STRIPER!!!!!    Is always a good day on the water with mom.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 4, 2013)

My best catch with her personal best!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww thanks, y'all!  Please keep those emails coming!!  I'll email the first set of releases tomorrow  Thanks again, the pictures are ALL great! Jerseycat, that third picture!!one of my favorites


----------



## warronl (Apr 4, 2013)

A few of the Mrs including one of her very first Shoal Bass!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 5, 2013)

warronl - Rita's the bomb!! 
EgoBruiser- Gon has removed your "girlfriends" photos.


----------



## jwoody79 (Apr 5, 2013)

Email sent with pic of my little girl


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 5, 2013)

jwoody79 said:


> Email sent with pic of my little girl


Awesome!!


----------



## 615groundpounder (Apr 5, 2013)

A couple with my daughter Bailey.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you!  I just sent out my first email of releases.  I hope everyone received one  Bailey is a pro already!!  She has skills I don't have ..Hello, fly rod!!


----------



## 1996stratos (Apr 5, 2013)

*Largemouth*

The day before our daughter was born @Balus ramp.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 5, 2013)

That ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Old_Dirt (Apr 5, 2013)

Mrs OD


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Apr 5, 2013)

My girls with a couple nice ones...


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 5, 2013)

Sweet! Please email them to me too y'all so I can use them.  Got to do it by the books and you have to fill out a form.  Appreciate you all for participating!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2013)

All right, people...
I've gone thru and deleted the pic's that don't conform to the G-rating of this forum and the posts that came close to being personal attacks.
It's really awesome to see all the women and young ladies with their great catches. I'd hate to have to remove it.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 6, 2013)

Great pics Y'all and an awesome thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Apr 6, 2013)

LOL some of ya'll are gonna be beatin the boys with sticks in the coming 5-10 years


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 7, 2013)

Ekim22  I bet some can already beat the boys!  Paymaster, Thanks! This thread should make ya smile, seeing the mad skills these ladies possess!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 7, 2013)

*girls CAN fish too,,*

here's ya a few,,,,


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 7, 2013)

Here you go!


----------



## DubVeeFishSlayer (Apr 7, 2013)

Here you go, 5th grade teacher by day and striper slayer when she has time.......


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 7, 2013)

DubVeeFishSlayer said:


> Here you go, 5th grade teacher by day and striper slayer when she has time.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 724539
> ...



That's a cool action shot!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Here you go!





DubVeeFishSlayer said:


> Here you go, 5th grade teacher by day and striper slayer when she has time.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 724539
> ...


----------



## DubVeeFishSlayer (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks!  Courtesy of Jeff Blair, he can take a heck of a picture, maybe a second career for him.....


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 8, 2013)

Great shots everyone !! Sos..you doing a Johnny Carson?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 8, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> Great shots everyone !! Sos..you doing a Johnny Carson?



Sorry I dont know how the Sultan's Turban pic got in there


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Apr 8, 2013)

My wife with her PB largemouth when she was 7 months pregnant. Already emailed it to ya Jennifer


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 8, 2013)

evans_usmc69 said:


> My wife with her PB largemouth when she was 7 months pregnant. Already emailed it to ya Jennifer



7 MONTHS? Now that's hardcore fishing right there!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 8, 2013)

awesome!  That makes the second preggy picture!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## Mopjig (Apr 8, 2013)

*Madison When She Was 6-7 Yrs Old*

Here's one of my daughter Madison when she was 6-7 years old in a pond behind our house. Notice the lack of teeth. She is about to turn 18 and I don't think she has ever caught another fish since then. Not her thing but she is an excellent photographer now.



Now she is into this....and has been for years.


----------



## bigkga69 (Apr 8, 2013)

heres the womans first saltwater fish...a little pig grunt...now shes hooked and I've got to find a pink Abu set-up...I emailed  it to you too...


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Apr 8, 2013)

Here is one of Janet and her catching hat...LOL


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 8, 2013)

So great!!!!!  Mopjig, what a macro lens she has!  Wow, great picture  Love Janet's hat!! Bigkga69, great picture! foul hooked or bait ?!


----------



## Mopjig (Apr 8, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> So great!!!!!  Mopjig, what a macro lens she has!  Wow, great picture



Shot with her IPhone 4s. She does have a gift for photography! She told me tonight that it's not that she doesn't like fishing, she just doesn't have time.


----------



## bigkga69 (Apr 8, 2013)

That grunt was actually foul hooked, she caught several trout later on..!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey y'all, I am sending out my next batch of releases today.  Thank you to everyone who has signed their releases and gotten them back to me already   Keep the pictures coming, it's not too late


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 14, 2013)

Great pics still coming in!!  After yesterdays tournament we moved into 10th place!  Just wanted to share  Tight lines and bass wishes!


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats on movin on up to the big time. I am sure you will be higher than that when it's all said and done, Good Job BB


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 15, 2013)

Hyper Sniper said:


> Congrats on movin on up to the big time. I am sure you will be higher than that when it's all said and done, Good Job BB


Thanks!!  I sure hope so  I really hope to launch the website f or the film later this week.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is few from the other day.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice ones, Larry!! Thx!


----------



## firefighterfree (Apr 15, 2013)

My wife and daughter both of them love to fish


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 16, 2013)

Love these shots!  Thank you for sharing them


----------



## atlfishingnews (Apr 16, 2013)

omg! these are some of the sweetest pics! absolutely beautiful, I love it.  I'd love to do an article or more on you and your journey too and your film


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 16, 2013)

atlfishingnews said:


> omg! these are some of the sweetest pics! absolutely beautiful, I love it.  I'd love to do an article or more on you and your journey too and your film



I would love that!! This weekend, Saturday 6am-8am I'll be on Georgia Outdoors Radio with Brad Myers talking about SJBA.  There will be other members of SJBA joining us too!  Tune into 92.5 the Bear


----------



## Corey (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is my baby girl, now 13


----------



## lcookie (Apr 17, 2013)

Here are a few from this past season.  I will email to you as well.  I sometimes wonder about the fishing but they sure do like to catch!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 17, 2013)

*Cute!!!*

Well dad knows how to keep um on the fish so I bet there is lots of catching! Beautiful pictures of your girls!  Thanks for the email I will send you a release tonight.


----------



## kendrikwiley (Apr 19, 2013)

Really nice photo of all fishes. I like to take fish in dinner. I love to eat Salmon, this fish has a pleasant, distinct aroma and meaty pink flesh. All types of salmon are high in omega-3s, ranging from about 750 mg to 1,270 mg per 75-gram serving.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 19, 2013)

kendrikwiley said:


> Really nice photo of all fishes. I like to take fish in dinner. I love to eat Salmon, this fish has a pleasant, distinct aroma and meaty pink flesh. All types of salmon are high in omega-3s, ranging from about 750 mg to 1,270 mg per 75-gram serving.



No place in GA to catch salmon except at Whole Foods and other markets


----------



## Todd71673 (Apr 20, 2013)

*My Grandmother, who always had time to take me fishing!*

2 years ago on Bear Creek


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 20, 2013)

This rocks!!!  Thanks, Todd!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 21, 2013)

*Website for film*

Hey y'all!  We just finished putting the website together for the documentary  www.girlgottafish.com There is a GGF photo section where you'll be able to file share soon!  If others would like to submit their pictures   Tight lines!


----------



## Robert Eidson (Apr 22, 2013)

Best thread ever... Lady's and Big fish just seems to go together...


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks,  Robert!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 23, 2013)

Got most of the pictures up on the site now.  My web designer is adding them manually so just send them to me via email as you have been doing. Thanks so much for the beautiful pictures of your girls!  If you don't see your picture on the website, don't worry, we'll get it up there!  Most importantly it will be in the documentary!  Tight lines and bass wishes!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 23, 2013)

Last batch of photos going up today/tonight and y'all!!!!!!  THERE IS A GIRL WITH A HUGE LARGE MOUTH, I MEAN HUGE Large mouth y'all!!  You got to see this beast!  Please remember to send me your signed releases if you haven't already!


----------



## StriperFever518VX (Apr 23, 2013)

Big Smile Courtesy of Capt. Robert Eidson and First Bite guide services


----------



## StriperFever518VX (Apr 23, 2013)

Pic#2


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Cool Good luck on the top ten


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks so much! I made it into the top ten last week and I hope to stay there!!!! Yahoo!!!  Sorry for the delay on the last set of pics going up..hopefully my web guy is able to get them up today!  Great stripe BTW!  Email it to me


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 24, 2013)

*Wish me luck at Horton!*

Wanted you all to see the fun world of jon boat tourney fishing.  Here are the stats at 5 tournaments in with 9 tournaments left in the season.  It was fun breaking it down and doing the averages.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 25, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 25, 2013)

Thx, SOS!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 25, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> Hey y'all!  We just finished putting the website together for the documentary  www.girlgottafish.com There is a GGF photo section where you'll be able to file share soon!  If others would like to submit their pictures   Tight lines!


Thanks to everyone who sent their great pictures!  They are all up now.  If I missed anyone please send me a message.  Thanks again  your participation is appreciated!


----------



## Sktr 20i (Apr 25, 2013)

*lady fisher people!*

Wow Betty, you asked for it, you got it. Great pic's.

John.


----------



## Ldgat (Apr 25, 2013)

Robert,  you sure do get some nice looking ummm-fish on your boat


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 26, 2013)

Ldgat said:


> Robert,  you sure do get some nice looking ummm-fish on your boat



 Dewayne!  You fishing that tourney in June on Clarks Hill?  Looks like a great cause!


----------



## Ldgat (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes I am.  This dang neck surgery has kept me off the water for almost a month now during the best part of fishing season.  The Kicks 99 $15000 tourney was today on Clark Hill.  They had 256 boats.  I dont know the winning weight yet.  Hated to miss that one.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 27, 2013)

Wowzer! Was there anywhere to fish with that many boats?  I would like to fish that tourney.. need to find a partner.
We had a tourney on Horton today.  Took fifth and moved up to 8th position  Beautiful day on the water!  We probably caught fifty fish today..I'm going to be sore!


----------



## Ldgat (Apr 28, 2013)

Jenn,
  I may need a partner.  As of today,  my oldest son plans on fishing with me, but he may have a scheduling conflict.  I should know in the next day or so.
Dewayne


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 29, 2013)

Ladies and gents,  I give you the official GGF t-shirt!  The logo was designed by gon member, blink and is a take off from the BB Tourney bass tees.  Look closely at the sunglasses    I hope you dig it!
Oh yeah, I'm headed to Guntersville tomorrow for the first time!!  It feels like the night before Christmas


----------



## king george (May 7, 2013)

please don't take thread down have pics of my daughter I am trying to get off my phone. thanks


----------



## bayoubetty (May 7, 2013)

No, worries! Email me when you figure it out   I'll be working on the project until Sept/Oct - I won't forget!  
Oh yeah, I've moved into 8th Place!!  Got some more stats if you're into that!  We fish this weekend at Black Shoals, y'all come out for weigh in! I'm sure to have one of the largest sacks there! LOL


----------



## goblr77 (May 10, 2013)

My daughter with a copperhead.


----------



## Jim Lee (May 12, 2013)

Had to post this one from yesterday. Great catch!


----------



## jighead1 (May 12, 2013)

Great idea BB, you won't see a pcture with someone holding a fish without a smile, I love it.


----------



## bayoubetty (May 13, 2013)

Great picture of your daughter with that fine looking fish   Jim, thanks for posting that pic!  Y'all, WE WON the tournament Saturday @ Black Shoals!!  Yahoo!  Moved into 6th place!  Bass wishes, BB


----------



## bayoubetty (May 18, 2013)

Morning y'all!  I'm doing an update on the GGF webite today with video of how the sjba season is going so far!  I hope to put up a video here of my Guntersville recent trip too!  Thanks to everyone who is following my progress in my first tournament season  Tight lines and bass wishes!


----------



## bayoubetty (May 19, 2013)

*Update / Video/ Stats*

Below are the stats and my current position.  If you want to see the video update, I'll ask that you come to my facebook page or the Girlgottafish.com website.  I don't want to break any rules b/c I do say thanks to my sponsors. Thanks y'all!


----------

